# Curved Router Fence



## Tre-Bia (Dec 16, 2010)

I am looking to make a router/shaper fence that is radiused to make the side cut of skis. 

Basically I want to know if I can make a curved router/shaper fence that I can run a 3/4" board through that will cut the sidecut radius. 

My thought is basically just a curved rip fence to run my lumber along that will hopefully allow me to stop the clamping and tracing of a template with my template bit. But instead, just running my wood through the inverted router/shaper without a template. 

This is my first post, so I hope this works!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Yes, you can make a template fence that will do what you want to do, it would be called planer template fence.

========



Tre-Bia said:


> I am looking to make a router/shaper fence that is radiused to make the side cut of skis.
> 
> Basically I want to know if I can make a curved router/shaper fence that I can run a 3/4" board through that will cut the sidecut radius.
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If You are trying to follow some convex and concave shapes, It may work for You to build a pattern of that shape, and tape it with double stick tape to the project piece With the template. You can follow the shape from the template to the new piece of wood with a bit and bearing set. Now You have the the project part cut to shape. and You can store the template to be used in a later project.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm having trouble visualizing how a radius on the shaper (or router table) fence will translate into a corresponding radius on a board with a straight edge. To create the radius in the work piece, the cutter needs to start at zero in relation to the edge of the board, and then increase to a maximum in the center of the board, and then return to zero at the end of the board. Regardless of the radius on the shaper fence, the depth of cut in relation to the edge of the board will remain constant - the distance between the cutter face and the section of the fence on either side of the cutter. 

A curved fence _would_, however, allow an edge profile to be cut on a board that has already been cut to the same curve.


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

Sure you can make curved cuts ... inside or outside. It may take a bit of work and thinking to figure out a jig but yup it's doable. 
Would love to see some pics of the finished project too


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

This is where a straight bit with a bearing come into use. You must make a template the exact shape and size as the finished piece, and then follow the template with the bearing riding the template. of course, the template edge must be sanded smooth with no defects. The finished piece will fit the couture perfectly 1 time, or 100 times.


----------

